# Conestoga College Guitar Tech Course



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Decided to bite the bullet and take lvl1 of the course starting May 11th... just wondering if any other forum members might be going as well? or have taken the class before?


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Congrats, looks interesting. For me, I'm looking for some golf to occupy some Saturday mornings .
Been a long winter.


----------



## DeegzARG (Aug 4, 2017)

Very cool! I’m sure some forum members who have taken the course will pop up soon. Sounds like a great learning experience!

Enjoy!

Carlos


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

There is a Tim Hortons across from the entrance to the Doon Campus.
Possibly we could get together for a coffee after you finish up some Saturday.
Maybe some other GC members will also be able to join us.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I asked about this course not too long ago. Got some pretty decent comments toward it. You will absolutely have to give updates since I will be VERY interested in your opinion on the course as it progresses. It's an hours drive each way for me, so I really want to be sure it's something that doesn't get in deep enough. Level 2 is another big chunk of change as well. 

Keep us/me posted.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Well, funny thing... I noticed on Kijiji a guy who flipped guitars, always had a blurb in his ads saying he took the courses and does a proper setup etc... So one day messaged and asked how he liked the course. Said was very good, bit costly but very good. Then a half year later I bought a silver stripe Peavey Bandit, chatted with the guy and realized was the same guy I talked to.

Was going to take it thent but at the time it was January and didn't want the 1.5h drive in snow on a weekday after work. Saturday's in summer is much better.

Actually at my old campus... Went back full time a few years back for design there. There is indeed a Tim Hortons across the street... I rear ended a cop car there once.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Rear ended a cop car near a donut shop..............if there isn't a cliche in there, I don't know where to find one.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup... didn't get a ticket either for it... partially his fault. 

It's a 4 lane intersection, 70kph speed limit and was raining. Comes out of Tim Horton's without stopping first, drove straight into my lane and came to a full stop at a green light. He was more focused on the very rusted out van in the next lane and wanted to have a look, he kinda forgot about other cars. I hit the brakes, skidded in the water and bumped his rear end. No damage but, ya, only accident I ever had, was with a cop car.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

My friend is just finishing up level 1, and has already signed up for level 2. He absolutely loves it. He also used my cheap Tele as his work project, so I'm getting a cracking guitar out of it! He;s done everything from a good setup to a full refret. I'd be interested to hear how everyone else likes it.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

We need a guitar to work on? I mean, I have a few but, when I emailed asking I was told we didn't.

Have maybe 4 here that are waiting to get worked on and figured may as well wait until after the course.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Interesting. I assume it's handy if you've got one, but if not, it'll be ok?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No personal experience, but a friend has done it and speaks highly of it.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

greco said:


> There is a Tim Hortons across from the entrance to the Doon Campus.
> Possibly we could get together for a coffee after you finish up some Saturday.
> Maybe some other GC members will also be able to join us.


Oh... and yes, we could probably meet up for coffee some time... kinda forgot to answer that part...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> Oh... and yes, we could probably meet up for coffee some time... kinda forgot to answer that part...


Just let me know a few days before.

Enjoy the course!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I know the guy who teaches it. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

greco said:


> View attachment 251974
> There is a Tim Hortons across from the entrance to the Doon Campus.
> Possibly we could get together for a coffee after you finish up some Saturday.
> Maybe some other GC members will also be able to join us.


Let me know. I'd be in.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@THRobinson Please let @GuitarT and myself know when you would like to meet.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

greco said:


> @THRobinson Please let @GuitarT and myself know when you would like to meet.


Will do...


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Well... no class this Saturday. Not sure why... everyone said because it's June 1st... no idea what that means. Holiday I don't know about?

Anyways... June 8th. Anyone up for some coffee at the Tim's across the street? Everyone welcome.

@GuitarT
@greco


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry, I love to join you for a coffee but I'll be away that day and not returning until after June 10th.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Well... apart from Greco, I didn't see any replies so... not going for coffee. Which is good, because Pokemon Go Community Day this Saturday anyways.


----------

